
Designing better file organization around tags, not hierarchies - pcr910303
https://www.nayuki.io/page/designing-better-file-organization-around-tags-not-hierarchies
======
brudgers
an older discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16763235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16763235)

------
HR01
This is interesting.

